# ADK 46ers?



## adamti91 (Jan 17, 2007)

Any 46ers in here? I only have about 20 high peaks in the Adirondacks from when I went to camp up there (last year was my last- I was never a big hiker which is why I didn't get my 46er, but the sailing at the camp was amazing).


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 18, 2007)

Nah, I have something like... 6. I'm not really into working on lists... but my friend is 

A buddy of mine worked up there at camp Treetops for a few Summers...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 19, 2007)

I've done Whiteface and Nye in the winter, Street, Marshall, and one of the Wolfjaws in summer. I plan to actually sign up and ever-so-slowly pursue the list, though!

Note that the 46'ers want you to sign up and correspond throughout your progress, not just send in a form at the end.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

It also costs you money to join once you have all 46.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 19, 2007)

what camp did you goto?  I went to a camp called Camp Dudley for 6 years up there.  I have only done about 15 or so peaks.  But cause of Dudley I have done those 15 peaks about 10 times each (we lead out the same trips weak after weak with different campers).   And we sailed on lake champlain which was great.

I just moved to NH so I have a whole new list of mountains to tackle out here...

Tim Akers (#16891)   <--- if your from dudley you will understand the number


----------



## gwags (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been stuck on 39 for almost 3 years now because I have been doing more in the Whites.  I plan to end on Haystack.

I think that, generally the 46ers tend to be tougher than the Wihtes because of the long slogs in and out.  A trip like Colvin and Blake in the winter is really a long way.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 19, 2007)

I know the ADK pretty well, dont know the whites at all so it should be interesting.   Favorite hikes in the ADK?

The great range is an awesome hike!  (gothics has a great view)

I also liked the dix range....but i guess there are trails now which sucks


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

gwags- Haystack has an amazing view, good choice. It was actually foggy and cloudy when I hiked it, so I didn't get to see the great view, but the rocky summit was nice enough without the view anyway, and people who have hiked it that I know say it's one of the best.

Goblin84- Gothics was a great hike, and along with Saddleback and the rest of the John's Brook Lodge/ Great Range area, is one of the nicest hikes/views/overall experiences I have had in the Adirondacks. I went to NCC, not Dudley. NCC is a sports camp that stresses outdoor exploration as well, and about half the campers that went there for awhile got their 46ers. I didn't begin to enjoy hiking until my last few years, so I only ended up with 22 or so. The camp also has a boat on Champlain, an O'day 24 I believe. That was a blast to sail, but nothing beats the Sunfish and Hunters and Americans on our own Augur Lake (camp is near Keeseville).


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 19, 2007)

nice, the sunfishes are fun to mess around in.  we had a nice fleet of JY's which on a good day could really haul.   I kinda miss sailing, have not had a chance to sail in the last couple years.  almost bought myself a hobbie cat but talked myself out of it.  kinda glad i did too...no way i could keep it in good shape.  im already poor enough as is.


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 19, 2007)

heh... where is Dudley?


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm half way thru the 46 & almost 1/2 half way through the Catskills.  I'll finish the 46 hopefully in order to complete the 115.  I don't think I'll finish the Catskill 35 though.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 20, 2007)

westport NY.  if your in Lake Placid and head east to Champlain you will basicly run into it.


got to fly for now, trying to beat the bad weather and get some turns in!


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think I might have driven though it...


----------



## MarkC (Feb 7, 2007)

Dudley is in Westport NY.  Never went there but I did work at the camp right across the bay - Normandie Watersports.  Used to party with the Dudley counslers at the Westport Marina.  Those guys could drink.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mark, I miss that Marina.  Im headed back there this summer just to party it up at the marina....oh and to see some of my old campers who are now counselors


----------

